# Global Citizen



## Zwielicht (May 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice about becoming a global citizen (giving up citizenship of your country)?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Zwielicht said:


> Does anyone have any advice about becoming a global citizen (giving up citizenship of your country)?


I'm not sure what you're asking. I've not read about a 'global citizen' before. Is this really what you mean, or are you being unspecific about a country's citizenship you'd be taking up in favour of yours?


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Why would you do that?


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

GCN Around the World | Global Citizens Network Is where you can read about it some more. Isn't the whole concept still an idealistic theory, since there's no world government (yet)?


----------



## Zwielicht (May 24, 2012)

Bear987 said:


> GCN Around the World | Global Citizens Network Is where you can read about it some more. Isn't the whole concept still an idealistic theory, since there's no world government (yet)?


True, but I'd heard a bit about it and I've wanted for awhile to emigrate from the U.S. and wondered 'What would happen if I were no longer a citizen, but didn't 'belong' to any other country?' I wasn't even sure it was possible until recently.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Zwielicht said:


> True, but I'd heard a bit about it and I've wanted for awhile to emigrate from the U.S. and wondered 'What would happen if I were no longer a citizen, but didn't 'belong' to any other country?' I wasn't even sure it was possible until recently.


I guess you could try and live as a free person, but come the time where you need something from (the local) government - wherever you are at that time - you'll run into trouble. You'll be seen as an alien, or worse, as a spy or something.


----------



## Zwielicht (May 24, 2012)

Ahh, that's true. My only option would be to live as a hermit I guess. Still, being completely free from government doesn't sound so bad (the anarchist in me), but since I have almost no survival skills I'll settle for emigrating to another country. Thank you, all of your replies have made up for my severe lack of common sense.:tongue:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Zwielicht said:


> Ahh, that's true. My only option would be to live as a hermit I guess. Still, being completely free from government doesn't sound so bad (the anarchist in me), but since I have almost no survival skills I'll settle for emigrating to another country. Thank you, all of your replies have made up for my severe lack of common sense.:tongue:


Common sense is overrated. Super sense is where it's at. Of course, then you miss common sense, but super sense makes up for it.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

It is not something I would advice.
You don't even know how much privilege you have as a citizen of a state until you lose it.

Statelessness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Zwielicht said:


> True, but I'd heard a bit about it and I've wanted for awhile to emigrate from the U.S. and wondered 'What would happen if I were no longer a citizen, but didn't 'belong' to any other country?' I wasn't even sure it was possible until recently.


Well, some countries don't even let you give up your citizenship unless you're naturalized in another country...


----------



## Zwielicht (May 24, 2012)

Aw, 4 real? *sigh* guess I'll just have to wait for a world-wide revolution. Has any one on here ever immigrated?


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

ENTJam said:


> Well, some countries don't even let you give up your citizenship unless you're naturalized in another country...


What about migrating to a country where this isn't/won't be the case?


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> What about migrating to a country where this isn't/won't be the case?


I assume that would only be applicable if you are to change nationality.


----------



## Zwielicht (May 24, 2012)

I don't have any particular attachment to my nationality. In all honesty I just don't want to reside any longer in my current country of residence, but I don't exactly want the commitment of becoming a citizen to another country. I can't stand being bound by things like nationality and country of residence. I guess what I really want is ultimate freedom of movement(?). Heh, reading this to myself even I can hear how immature I sound.


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

I don't know if thats a good idea, what if you get locked up abroad (or some other bad shit) and need help from your[an] embassy? It just seems smart to have either a US citizenship or some other 'reliable' and/or western/modern country, if you will. 
I have dual citizenship... US and Ireland... so I am also a part of the EU, which makes me feel good about moving to Europe (if I should ever- which I probably will at some point, and I won't have to give up the US citizenship either.... for me it just feels like some sort of a back-up plan should I ever need it, life is so 'unexpected', you know? I don't know.) Good luck to you though.


----------



## Zwielicht (May 24, 2012)

Dual citizenship - that sounds interesting (ha, I went from being a citizen of no country to a citizen of multiple countries). However, it's major western powers that I'm trying to avoid. Still, knowing me there is a chance I'll eventually get into political trouble, so you have a point about the protection it could provide.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

There are ways to be a "resident" of other countries without being a citizen of said nation. These are legal avenues though so you still have to be a citizen of somewhere. 
Residency means you can live and work there. 
I have lived in another nation this way already and I am in the process of doing it again for a different nation.

They are called VISAs and you can qualify for them all sorts of ways. Student VISAs are popular for example. 

Good luck!


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want to see if the grass is greener on the other side of the fence, try Australia. I've travelled to 34 countries and this is by far the best country that I can see in terms of overall quality of life.


----------



## Zwielicht (May 24, 2012)

aus2020 said:


> If you want to see if the grass is greener on the other side of the fence, try Australia. I've travelled to 34 countries and this is by far the best country that I can see in terms of overall quality of life.


My sister went to Australia and the pictures were breathtaking . Do you travel alot out of your home country or haved you moved around?


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Zwielicht said:


> My sister went to Australia and the pictures were breathtaking . Do you travel alot out of your home country or haved you moved around?


I travel out of Australia on holidays, as we are so far from any other country. However, don't take my word for it. The economist magazine ranks Australian, along with Canandian cities amongst the top ten most liveable:

Liveability ranking: Melbourne storm | The Economist


----------

